# Diapering a baby goat?



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

So I now have a five or six pound, two week old, orphan Nigerian goat kid.

I'm also in the process of moving three hours away, and my life is chaos right now. I'm going to need to take the kid with me everywhere. For a variety of reasons that can be summed up as 'older, meaner goats' I don't want to mix the baby with my other goats yet.

Does anyone have any tips on diapering a baby goat? Particularly a BOY? Girls are easy enough; boys have, err, spigots, that need to be covered.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I've always used a big diaper, and cut a circle out to put the tail through. Then stick a pair of little boy underwear on him over the diaper backwards, so the tail can come out the fly. The trick is to buy bigger diapers, like the ones that would fit a toddler.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

And WalMart has a sample pack of diapers that are like 4 dollars for a dozen diapers here. I then take 2 diaper pins and pin the diaper to a toddler t-shirt on the baby back and belly. Dobby had an adorable Superman t-shirt that I should have got a picture of her wearing. Only have to pin girls on the back


----------



## PistolPackinMom (Oct 20, 2012)

I used to have to diaper a lamb for Easter photos in the studio. What we did was take one diaper, cut from one side of the crotch to the other (leg to leg) to make a sleeve, wrap that several inches above his boy parts (trust me, go higher up than you think you'll need to) then take an intact diaper, and swaddle the butt. It created an extra long diaper that contained most of his leaks.


----------



## KrisD (May 26, 2011)

I diaper a ram lamb now. I use one diaper like normal but I don't cut out a tail hole as there is still plenty of room for tail wagging. I use another diaper around the belly like an upside down saddle and close it on the top. I can take pictures if you need me to. I tried a few other ways and always had leaks, this works the best.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Thanks for the tips, guys.

He's such a sweetie -- as long as I can keep him from having accidents, he should be welcome wherever he goes. Gotta love my family. He'll need to tag along with me to various relatives' homes and on long drives (and not necessarily in my car) between home and my new place.

He's drop dead cute. He's going to be one very spoiled, and very tame, little baby, by the team he's weaning age. 

Just for giggles, I may take him to a local pet-friendly thrift store tomorrow. I need some jeans and t-shirts, and am hoping to find some for cheap at the thrift store. They encourage people to bring their pets inside. Bet it's the first time anyone's brought in a pet goat, though. (Or maybe not, given this area.) The socialization will be good for him. I need to go to the feed store and Petsmart, too.


----------



## GoatJunkie (Dec 26, 2012)

This gives a whole new meaning to a "pampered goat!"

Please post pictures!


----------



## K Epp (Jan 7, 2013)

Just a note: When I had my baby in the house he was easier to train to use those doggy pee pads than the dog. He seemed to go in same spot and I put a pad down there any time after when I brought him in I would put a pad down and he used it.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Dobby wanted to pee on the couch, so it had to be diapers on her LOL

I have taken goats in our local big box building supply store and my DH said he never knew they had that many employees. No problems getting help those times 

The goats have always been more popular than my 11' Burmese python.... Funny thing is, Monty was so well behaved they had less to worry about with him...


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

K Epp said:


> Just a note: When I had my baby in the house he was easier to train to use those doggy pee pads than the dog.


Goats are sooooo easy to housetrain to piddle pads. And they are precise with their aim, and faithful to use them. A kid that is just a few days old is better trained than a puppy that is 3mo old.


----------



## UrbanOkie66 (Mar 16, 2021)

KrisD said:


> I diaper a ram lamb now. I use one diaper like normal but I don't cut out a tail hole as there is still plenty of room for tail wagging. I use another diaper around the belly like an upside down saddle and close it on the top. I can take pictures if you need me to. I tried a few other ways and always had leaks, this works the best.


I would love to see pictures,I have a rambunctious nubian male goat living in the house at night and need to diaper him,what size do u use?I tried an adult sized diaper,tooooo big,but I have 2 cases of them I got for free!
Anyways,I'd really love to see ur method of diapering.
Thank u for ur time,
UrbanOkie66
Lisa🐐🐐🐐🐓🐓🐄🐖


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

The poster you quoted hasn't logged on since October of 2017.


----------

